

The *other* swift programming language - mempko
http://swift-lang.org/main/index.php

======
talles
So unfortunate for these 'original Swift' guys.

I remember a similar thing happened with the author of the "go!" language:
[https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=9](https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=9).

Nowadays there is so much programming languages out there that is becoming
very hard coming up with a name that don't conflict with an existing (not
well-known) language. Every week (if not daily) we see some language arising
to surface here at HN.

